# Можно ли заниматься бегом?



## Андрій (23 Дек 2011)

Доброго дня!!!Вісім місяців назад мені зробили операцію по видаленню пухлини хребцяL3 з подальшою динамічною стабілізацією сегментів L2-L3-L4. Хотів би знати чи можна мені бігати якщо так то через який час?Також цікавить підтягування на турніку і віджимання на брусах чи можна і якщо можна то через які терміни?
P.S Відчуваю себе добре тільки при довгому сидінні трохи ниє спина але 5-15 хв хотьби і все проходить.


----------



## Ольга . (23 Дек 2011)

Андрій написал(а):


> Доброго дня!!!Вісім місяців назад мені зробили операцію по видаленню пухлини хребцяL3 з подальшою динамічною стабілізацією сегментів L2-L3-L4. Хотів би знати чи можна мені бігати якщо так то через який час?Також цікавить підтягування на турніку і віджимання на брусах чи можна і якщо можна то через які терміни?
> P.S Відчуваю себе добре тільки при довгому сидінні трохи ниє спина але 5-15 хв хотьби і все проходить.


А теперь на русском: 

Здравствуйте! Восемь месяцев назад мне сделали операцию по удалению опухоли позвонка L3 с последующей динамической стабилизацией сегментов L2-L3-L4. Хотел бы знать, можно ли мне бегать? Если да, то через какое время? Также интересует подтягивание на турнике и отжимания на брусьях можно, и если можно то через какие сроки?
PS Чувствую себя хорошо, только при долгом сидении немного ноет спина, но 5-15 мин ходьбы и все проходит.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Дек 2011)

Снимки есть?


----------



## Андрій (23 Дек 2011)

до или после операции?


----------



## Андрій (23 Дек 2011)




----------

